# TIFU real bad...



## Alex (30/11/15)

TIFU I fucked up real bad... self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 12 hours ago by DrRo Stingray Mod w/ TOBH atty, dripping Nana Cream

So, just for fun I was testing out my newest member of my vape family at 200 W. Dripped some juice and dry fired a few times. About 20 minutes later I forgot I had it at 200 watts and took a 3 second rip... I feel like I just inhaled Satans ass gas mixed with a dash ghost pepper, and a pinch of beach sand on a hot day.

comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3uta2m/tifu_i_fucked_up_real_bad/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (30/11/15)

Alex said:


> Satans ass gas mixed with a dash ghost pepper, and a pinch of beach sand on a hot day.


i love that description

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

i have often inflicted upon myself the wrath of the ass gas... especially when vaping at 150W and then swapping over to a tank.

once i landed up burning the cotton in my coil so badly that there was a flash of flame in the tank and i had to suffer a long drive back home in traffic before i could rewick.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> once i landed up burning the cotton in my coil so badly that there was a flash of flame in the tank and i had to suffer a long drive back home in traffic before i could rewick.....


So you still vaped it, didn't you?


----------



## Redeemer (1/12/15)

RoLo fired at 200w on Bellus with a 0.24 Ohm SS 316L build... My voice literally failed me for the next 15 minutes trying to get fresh air into my singed lungs, certainly left a scorch mark on my soul!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

